# magic phone cleaner n'a pas i11 ??



## rodrigue7973be (3 Août 2020)

bonsoir
je cherche un bon cleaner phone pour ios 13.4 svp
Merci
Rodrigue


----------



## TomS74 (3 Août 2020)

oublie ce genre de logiciels. Sauvegarde ton iPhone et restaure le.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2020)

Ton iPhone est neuf 
Laisse le tranquille


----------



## rodrigue7973be (4 Août 2020)

ah bon merci car pas la même  p20 lite toujours nettoyage des cookies,navigateur etc...
je pense dire "obligatoire nettoyage en iphone" ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2020)

Non il faut laisser l’iPhone faire son travail


----------



## rodrigue7973be (4 Août 2020)

ah cool merci @Jura39


----------

